# HL2 Cinematic Mod 11 erschienen



## Dark Iron Guard (7. Januar 2012)

Die neue Finale 8GB große Modifikation "Cinematic Mod 11" zu Half Life 2 vom Modder FakeFactory ist erschienen.
Neu in Version 11 sind u.a. Echtzeitlichteffekte und weitere dynamische Lichtquellen.

Info & changelog [Zitat]


Spoiler



Important notes!:
This is a graphical / music total conversion. It looks and sounds very different compared to vanilla HL2.
 It's free, so don't complain: If you don't like the mod, you can delete it and play something else. 
To play this mod, you must own Half Life 2 + Episode 1 + Episode 2 fully installed and unlocked! (= started at least once) You cannot play without Episode 2 content!
Remember to activate "High Quality" graphic settings in the options dialog. Especially the model setting must be at "High" or you'll get facial animation errors with HD models.
You must enable HDR, when using the dynamic shadow enhanced maps. (Looks very weird and unnatural in LDR)
If you are using HD characters, please re-initiate them with the new character pimper after updating the CM!
Foreign language users: Please reinitialize your preferred language with the configurator.



Quelle und Download: Cinematic Mod 11


----------



## Singler (7. Januar 2012)

wie war das eigentlich... wenn man HL2 mit dem CM spielt, dann kann man KEINE Achievements erlangen, oder?


----------



## fac3l3ss (7. Januar 2012)

Die 11. Version ist doch schon länger draußen!?
Und bei mir funktioniert sie nicht 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Locuza (7. Januar 2012)

@ fac3l3ss

Jein. Fakefactory released ja immer Betas und RCs usw. Habe mir vor paar Tagen die 11 Pre-RC sonst was geladen und jetzt kommt die Final raus 
Die ganzen Netload Teile gebe ich mir aber niemals. Gibt es eigentlich Verfolger von der Cinematic Mod? Dauert es immer eine Weile, bis FF auch eine Torrent-File anbietet?


----------



## fac3l3ss (7. Januar 2012)

Locuza schrieb:


> (...)


 Achso, danke! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Spinal (7. Januar 2012)

Sieht gut aus 
Wie ist das eigentlich so mit dem Urheberrecht? Da kommen ja sehr viele Musikstücke aus diversen Film Soundtracks vor. Bin da mit dem Torrent etwas skeptisch.

bye
Spinal


----------



## GTA 3 (7. Januar 2012)

Singler schrieb:


> wie war das eigentlich... wenn man HL2 mit dem CM spielt, dann kann man KEINE Achievements erlangen, oder?


 Ja leider, ob sich was geändert hat weiß ich nicht.


----------



## uk3k (7. Januar 2012)

Singler schrieb:


> wie war das eigentlich... wenn man HL2 mit dem CM  spielt, dann kann man KEINE Achievements erlangen, oder?


Wayne? Die Teile braucht doch kein Mensch 



Locuza schrieb:


> Die ganzen Netload Teile gebe ich mir aber niemals. Gibt es eigentlich Verfolger von der Cinematic Mod? Dauert es immer eine Weile, bis FF auch eine Torrent-File anbietet?


 Darum hat man ja nen Netload Premium Account, ca. 1h Stunde noch bis fertig  Ja, dauert immer so ein zwei Tage bis da ein Torrent live ist.

mfg


----------



## ck0184 (7. Januar 2012)

Index of /downloads/fakefactory/CM11_FINAL

Index of /cinematicmod11/

würde vom speed her den 2. server bevorzugen, der 1. limitiert dorch arg.

MfG


----------



## cookiebrandt (8. Januar 2012)

Singler schrieb:


> wie war das eigentlich... wenn man HL2 mit dem CM spielt, dann kann man KEINE Achievements erlangen, oder?


 
Nein, Steam erkennt, sobald du HL2 spielst, immer nur, dass du Episode 2 gestartet hast. Somit geht die Spielzeit für HL2 und Episode 1 auch nicht hoch.


----------



## pcblizzard (9. Januar 2012)

Folgendes Problem:

Habe die "Orange-Box" (alle Spiele sind installiert) und die Final Version der "Cinematic Mod 11" inkl. Fix auf Version 11.01! 

Nun steht in der ReadMe der Mod, dass man

- Half Life 2 with all episodes
- Source SDK
- Source SDK 2007 
*- Source SDK Base*

installiert haben muss. Wobei das fett markierte unter "Tools" (in Steam) bei Mir nicht vorhanden ist, sondern dafür das "Source SDK Base 2006" (oder ist das "Source SDK Base" und das "Source SDK Base 2006" dass gleiche? ) Die Spiele und die SDKs habe Ich auch schon mindestens jeweils einmal gestartet!

Um genau zu sein, fehlen Mir folgende Dateien:

Base Source Shared Materials.gcf
Base Source Shared Models.gcf
Base Source Shared Sounds.gcf

Nun wüsste Ich auch nicht mehr was Ich noch installieren sollte, damit Ich die fehlenden gcf's bekomme!


MFG


----------



## sanmonku (9. Januar 2012)

bei CM10 hatte ich "Source SDK" "Source SDK Base 2006" und "Source SDK Base 2007" installiertwuerde mal behaupten das es das selbe ist* 
*


----------



## demanio (9. Januar 2012)

pcblizzard schrieb:


> Habe die "Orange-Box" (alle Spiele sind installiert) und die Final Version der "Cinematic Mod 11" inkl. Fix auf Version 11.01!


Hast du sie auch alle gestartet und einmal gespeichert? Ansonsten geht es wohl auch nicht.


----------



## pcblizzard (9. Januar 2012)

Gestartet ja aber nicht gespeichert und genau dass war das Problem! Danke für den kleinen Schubser!


----------



## blacksail (10. Januar 2012)

hab ein schlimmen mouselag mit meiner ATI


----------



## demanio (10. Januar 2012)

pcblizzard schrieb:


> Gestartet ja aber nicht gespeichert und genau dass war das Problem! Danke für den kleinen Schubser!


 Gerne. 

@Über mir: Hast du mal den Performance Fix ausprobiert? Der soll zwar eigentlich gegen Framedrops in Außenlevels helfen, aber vielleicht hilts ja auch bei deinem Problem.


----------

